# shedding and behavior changes?



## patches2593 (Apr 21, 2014)

my rabbit is currently shedding A LOT and ive noticed hes been acting different. hes acting like hes sick and just acting differently then how he usually acts. im wondering if maybe hes acting differently because hes shedding a lot right now. hes still eating and pooping but not as active. 

does anyone else's rabbit's behavior change as they are shedding?? any other additional information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Apr 21, 2014)

How is he acting sick? Here's some info on shedding.


http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/furloss.html


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 21, 2014)

he just isn't as active and stays in one spot and his eyes don't have that "im awake and alert" look to them, they kinda look sleepy. he doesn't really have actual symptoms, he is just acting differently than how he normally does.


----------



## HototMama (Apr 22, 2014)

tis the season for molting. all rabbits do it once a year. most of the time in spring.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 22, 2014)

patches2593 said:


> he just isn't as active and stays in one spot and his eyes don't have that "im awake and alert" look to them, they kinda look sleepy. he doesn't really have actual symptoms, he is just acting differently than how he normally does.



As long as he's eating, drinking, peeing and popping normally, most likely he's fine. When he IS active, is he moving around normally?

How is he laying down? Does he look relaxed and stretched out or is he sitting in a hunched up ball? Eyes closed while laying down probably indicates relaxation but if he's sitting off in a corner for long periods, not moving, hunched up or tooth grinding loudly, there might be a problem.


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 24, 2014)

he usually grinds his teeth and when he is active he does move around and does binkies. when he's laying down he's not in a ball but he's not stretched out either it's kinda in between. sometimes his eyes are shut when i check on him, its 50/50 open or closed


----------

